# Problems with Avery Finisher



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a new Avery Finisher field blind from Cabela's over the weekend. I took it out of the box, assembled it and then took it back down. The first time I did this I had a plastic bracket around the frame riser break. I read the earlier threads on field blinds and most guys seemed to like this field blind the best. Has anyone had trouble with this blind as far as durablility? It obviously seems to me not to be very durable. Does Cabela's take items like this back or do i have to deal with Avery? I'm a big guy looking for a good field blind that folds up. X-lander is to small and I don't have enough room for a migrator or final approach in my vehicle. Any other suggestions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I thought the migrator also folded up? Maybe i'm wrong but i thought it was built for bigger guys and that it folded up. Anyway, i'd try to bring it back to cabelas if its brand new, it shouldn't have broken already thats for sure.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I know I have heard that Avery's customer service is awsome so give them a call if Cabelas don't take it back.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I have had a few problems with my 2 Finishers as well, right out of the box...

1. Frame Riser Breaks...The underside of the 3 holes that are drilled (for different heights of the blind) were all burred. This caused a HUGE amount of friction when trying to disassemble them. I took a file to them and it was an easy fix.

2. I was missing the Headrest Post Male Fitting...I mean the frame was there, but the little spring inside the frame (which becomes the "nipple") was missing...It was a small part and Avery was happy to mail me one. They said it was a very common thing with a particular lot.

3. The flip-top hinges were set back too far on the curvature of the frame. This causes the flip tops to not want to open very freely.

Overall, I like them, but they certainly have their downsides. I haven't tried any of the other blinds, so I really couldn't tell you about them. I did sit in an X-Landr and it felt way too small.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Cabelas will take anything back....


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

The Mirgator was great and it folds up, but not enough to fit into the back of my explorer sport, that is why I went with the Finisher. I realize that Cabelas will take anything back, but I live 4 hours away and will have to mail it. Shipping will be expensive, will Cabela's cover that? Another problem I had is when I set it up the frame seemed to be crooked. In other words the area where your gun would rest was lower on the right side. Like the frame riser was bent, but oddly it was the left riser bracket that broke. Seems like a cheap blind to me, but there aren't very many choices for a blind that will fold up that small.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

squeeker: What did you do about the frame riser breaking? Did Avery send you a new one? Can it be replaced? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry, I may have used the wrong terminology. I was simply referring to the point at which the frame riser breaks, as in where the tube (with the male fitting nipple) slides into one of three holes for height adjustment of the blind. It did not break itself literally, it's just that the holes on the inside of the tube were badly burred, resulting in a huge friction fit and I could not "break" it down to be folded.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe that was my problem and I forced it down to hard and the backet broke. Anyway I called Cabela's and they are replacing the whole thing and also paying for the shipping. Cabela's is a great company. Anytime I have had problem they are always great about making things right. That's why I keep going back. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm 6'3" 260 lbs and I hunt out of a Migrator, the migrator fold done flat in no time flat, but i understand it won't fit in the car like that but if you take it apart down by the bottum hinge where it folds it will collaspe to the size that it comes in the box, might have to take off the doors too but thats just 2 more pins, should be able to take it down in no time flat. If you want to see how it works PM me and I'll take some pics and send them to ya, I was real skeptical when I was looking at blinds but the migrator has been worth every penny then some, i even ordered another one a week ago for my dad to use on those rare ocasions he comes along.
good hunting


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Cabela's took back my finisher and said they would replace it with another one. If I get a pickup in the next couple of years I will get a migrator. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

avery's customservice is awsome but i have not heard of anyone having a problem with them


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

I've got four finishers and a migrator, none of which had any issues coming out of the box. I broke a piece on one of the risers and Avery sent me a new one. One of my finishers is four years old and still hunts like it did the day it was new. Between the two I prefer the lower profile of the finisher, the migrators cockpit is a little bigger but I'd rather have the lower profile than the wasted space - I'm 6'4" 220 lbs.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm 6'4" an weigh 215 so we would be similar in size. I am waiting for the new one to arrive. I have a question for you about the assembly. It doesn't say a word in the directions about when or how to assemble the risers. Do you do that first? Or is this the last thing a guy does? It seem to me that when I connected the risers one side was crooked. I had both risers on the same hole. But the area where you would rest your gun slanted to the right? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

I always start with the lower risers (the ones by your knees as you lay in it). I always unfasten the velcro that secures the upper frame tube to the fabric first, it makes it easier. There are three height positions on the lower risers, if one side is off from the other it will tilt somewhat. Make sure your headrest risers are at the same height as well, it has two height positions. I almost always run mine on the lowest settings.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

